# Deliver package to yourself ?



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I order a lot of stuff from Amazon 
The other day I was delivering packages in my neighborhood but I did not get a package for myself that would be kind of interesting I think

Anybody ever delivered to themselves ?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

When UWA2 first opened it was hella slow. I needed some one-hour items at my home, so, while at WH I ordered, got free shipping, and told blue vest that I would wait for it to be ready. Sent me right to my house at end of block!
(I didn't tip )


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I've done the same thing with Uber Eats


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

The UberEats trick is great when you are on hourly guarantees.

And Uber will never tell you to stop doing it because they are getting paid by the restaurant 30% for your meal. Win-Puke-Win


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Not to myself, but I did have a delivery to my condo complex. Managed to get it at the end without going out of the way too.....so I had all of a 45 second travel time home


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I had one route where the last package was 2 blocks from my house.... that is about as close as I have gotten.

Notice I said "once" ... all other routes have ended 15-45 miles from home.

g


----------

